# OpenOffice suomeksi

## askoff

Onko OpenOfficea mahdollista saada suomenkieliseksi? Ja saako siihen myös suomenkielistä kieliasun tarkistusta?

----------

## Mikessu

Tällä tavalla saat suomenkieliseksi jos haluat itse kääntää sen:

```

LANGUAGE=FINN emerge openoffice

```

Oikoluvun saat Soikko-nimisellä ohjelmalla, mutta sen toimivuudesta itse käännetyllä OpenOfficella en sitten tiedä, kun en ole kokeillut.

Tässä on hyvä ohje, mutta se on vanhalle versiolle:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=111627

Suomenkielisen valmiiksi käännetyn OpenOfficen saat myös OpenOfficen kotisivuilta. Tähän versioon olen testannut Soikkoa ja se toimi. Ohjeet Soikon asentamiseen löydät Soikon kotisivulta.

----------

## askoff

 *Mikessu wrote:*   

> Tällä tavalla saat suomenkieliseksi jos haluat itse kääntää sen:
> 
> ```
> 
> LANGUAGE=FINN emerge openoffice
> ...

 

Hehe  :Smile: 

Just tuossa aamusella käänsin tuon OpenOfficen sorsista tälle koneelle englanniksi, ja voi kuvitella miten kauan kestää käännellä noin 200MB sorsapakettia...

Mutta kerta kielonpäälle. Muutenkin turhaan vaan idlaa tuo prossu niin paljon.  :Smile: 

Mutta kiitoksia jokatapauksessa. Kokeilenpa vielä kääntää tuon OO:n suomenkielisenä, ja testaan samalla tuota Soikko juttua, niin tulee sekin samalla testattua. Tulen (varmaankin noin 6h päästä) myöhemmin raportoimaan miten toimii.

EDIT: Ainiin. Voiko tuon LANGUAGE rimpsun lisätä vaikka /etc/make.conf tiedostoon jatkoa varten, ettei tarvitsisi kirjoittaa tuota erikseen? Siellähän minulla taitaa olla joku joku suomenkieli rivi niitä i18 paketteja varten.

----------

## Flammie

 *askoff wrote:*   

> EDIT: Ainiin. Voiko tuon LANGUAGE rimpsun lisätä vaikka /etc/make.conf tiedostoon jatkoa varten, ettei tarvitsisi kirjoittaa tuota erikseen? Siellähän minulla taitaa olla joku joku suomenkieli rivi niitä i18 paketteja varten.

 

Kaikki make.confin muuttujat tulevat mukaan jokaiseen emergettämisympäristöön sellaisenaan ellei niitä jokin muuttele, eli kyllä. Toinen vaihtoehtohan gentoossa olisi laittaa muuttuja jonnekin /etc/env.d/*-tiedostoon jolloin se olisi aina ympäristömuuttujana saatavilla.

Tosin LANGUAGE on muuttujan nimenä ongelmallinen, sitähän taitaa standardimmin käyttää jokin järjestelmäkirjasto, joka odottaa siellä olevan listauksen localeista. Omassa /etc/env.d/02localessani ainakin on rivi LANGUAGE=fi:en:fr:sv...

----------

## askoff

Voiko sen LANGUAGE rivin sitten jotenkin lisätä vaikka /etc/portage/package.keywords tai johonkin muuhun vastaavaan tiedostoon, missä sen voisi määrittää käytettäväksi vain tuohon openoffice pakettiin?

EDIT: Vaiko ymmärsinkö oikein, että tuossa make.conf:ssa siitä saattaisi tulla jotain komplikaatioita?

----------

## Flammie

 *askoff wrote:*   

> Voiko sen LANGUAGE rivin sitten jotenkin lisätä vaikka /etc/portage/package.keywords tai johonkin muuhun vastaavaan tiedostoon, missä sen voisi määrittää käytettäväksi vain tuohon openoffice pakettiin?

 

Näin sen varmasti voisi tehdä, en vain tiedä tarkkaan mihin kun tuota /etc/portage/-kompleksia ei ole aivan tarkkaan dokumentoitu vielä.

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT: Vaiko ymmärsinkö oikein, että tuossa make.conf:ssa siitä saattaisi tulla jotain komplikaatioita?

 

Se voisi olla mahdollista, en tosin ole täysin varma tuon LANGUAGE-muuttujankaan olemuksesta. Todennäköisesti tosin pahimmat ongelmat mitä voisi aiheutua on että jokin käännönaikaisesti suoritettu ohjelma on vääränkielinen tai jotain sen suuntaista.

----------

## askoff

Noh, jospa tuota muuttujaa ei enää tarvitsisi tämän jälkeen ihan heti, niin voi antaa olla tuon pysyvän muuttujan käytön.

Mutta kiitoksia auttaneille.

----------

## Hoc

Onkos kellään varmoja kokemuksia sourceista käännetyn OpenOfficen ja Soikon kanssa?

Oikoluku olisi kyllä kiva.

Nooh, rupeanpa ilmestyttämään openofficea..

----------

## hanta

 *Hoc wrote:*   

> Onkos kellään varmoja kokemuksia sourceista käännetyn OpenOfficen ja Soikon kanssa?
> 
> Oikoluku olisi kyllä kiva.

 

minä olen kääntänyt gentoon kanssa aina OO:n sorsista ja soikko on toiminut aina moitteetta, lukuunottamatta sitä kun OO 1.1 rikkoi yhteensopivuuden soikon kanssa (mutta silloin se ei toiminut OO:n binääreilläkään).

tosin olen jo hyvän aikaa käyttänyt ximian patchattua open officea, sen paremman ulkoasun ja toiminnallisuuden vuoksi. parhaillaan käytössä taitaa olla openoffice-ximian-1.1.59. soikko on tuonkin kanssa toiminut loistavasti, vaikka sekin on itse käännetty ja vieläpä patchattu. (omani on käännetty gnome flagilla, mutta näkyy sillä olevan flagit kde:llekin, tiedä sitten niistä...).

----------

## Icer

@Hanta: No miksei muillekin, kuka kerkee vastaan.   :Cool:   Mikä systeemi tuo ximian on? Lueskelin siitä joskus muinoin, mutta on päässyt unhtumaan ja ei se silloinkaan ollut oikeen selvää.

----------

## dfC

 *Quote:*   

> Mikä systeemi tuo ximian on?

 

http://www.novell.com/products/desktop/

Noissa novellin distroissa (Ximian ja SuSE) on tosiaan kivasti grafiikkaan panostettu.

----------

## hanta

 *Icer wrote:*   

> Mikä systeemi tuo ximian on? Lueskelin siitä joskus muinoin, mutta on päässyt unhtumaan ja ei se silloinkaan ollut oikeen selvää.

 

vastataan nyt, vaikka jo jonkinlaisen vastauksen saitkin. ximian on/oli firma joka teki softaa gnome-alustalle, mm. evolution on heidän aikaansaannoksiaan, sekä viilasi virallisen gnomen ulkonäköä ja toiminnallisuutta. ximian tarjosi sitten tuota viilaamaansa työpöytää ja tukea yrityksille maksusta. 

ximianin muutokset valuvat hiljalleen myös niihin virallisiin versioihin. en tosin tiedä onko virallisessa OO:ssa vieläkään oletuksena integraatiota cupsin kanssa, vai pitääkö printterit edelleen konffata erillisellä työkalulla. minulla cupsiin konffattu printteri on näkynyt OO:ssa suoraan siitä lähtien kun asensin ximian-patchatun OO:n.

sittemmin novell tosiaan osti ximianin ja mitä sitten tapahtuu... en osaa sanoa. ainakin ximianin connector julkaistiin GPL:n alaisena, mikä on tietty hyvä juttu(tm).

http://www.ximian.com/

----------

## lamekain

Soikko on kelpo juttu, mutta uusin OpenOffice-Ximian-1.3.6 menee särki kun siihen heittää soikon: lisäämisen jälkeen xoo ei käynnisty vaan valittaa configuraatiosta dialogissa ja kehottaa käynnistämään setupin repairin, josta ei ole mitään apua.  

Sinällään outoa, koska xoo perustuu oo:n versioon 1.1.3, jossa taas Soikko pelaa normaalisti. Kellään neuvoja? OO:lla pärjää, mutta XOO rokkaa...   :Cool: 

----------

## hanta

 *lamekain wrote:*   

> Soikko on kelpo juttu, mutta uusin OpenOffice-Ximian-1.3.6 menee särki kun siihen heittää soikon: lisäämisen jälkeen xoo ei käynnisty vaan valittaa configuraatiosta dialogissa ja kehottaa käynnistämään setupin repairin, josta ei ole mitään apua. 

 

jaa, minulla tuo kombo toimii kyllä ihan moitteetta. jos vaikka sen writerin käynnistää komentoriviltä, niin tulostaako se jotain virheilmoituksia? toimiiko XOO roottina?

itselläni oli joskus aikoinani ongelmia soikon asentamien palikoiden oikeuksien kanssa, mutta homma ratkesi käsineen chmodia käskyttämällä.

----------

## lamekain

jep. permissionit siellä oli vituroillaan. nyt tuntus pelaavan.. kiits awust   :Cool: 

----------

## koloppi

Saakohan tuota OpenOffice-Ximiania suomenkieliseksi?

----------

## lamekain

no eihän toi ximian ole kuin pari isompaa päivitystä openofficen päälle, joten mikäli OO.o:n saa suomalaiseksi, niin saa varmasti Ximianinkin (henk.koht. kokemusta ei oo, koska pidän kaiken turvallisesti englantilaisena) 

seuraa ohjeita: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=161797

----------

## koloppi

 *Quote:*   

> jep. permissionit siellä oli vituroillaan. nyt tuntus pelaavan.. kiits awust

 

Voisitko kertoa miten nuo permissionit saa oikein? Ei käynnisty XimianOpenOffice enää soikon asentamisen jälkeen..  :(

----------

## Zarhan

Itse en OOO:ta suomenkielisenä käytä, mutta eikös joku(tm) voisi ottaa emacsia sarvista ja kirjoittaa soikolle ebuildin? Ei tarttisi säätää käsin tarpalleroiden ja oikeuksien kanssa.

----------

## lamekain

 *koloppi wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   jep. permissionit siellä oli vituroillaan. nyt tuntus pelaavan.. kiits awust 
> 
> Voisitko kertoa miten nuo permissionit saa oikein? Ei käynnisty XimianOpenOffice enää soikon asentamisen jälkeen..  

 

muistaakseni homma toimi kun purin tavan käyttäjänä tavan kotihakemistoon ne paketit (siis EI /roottiin) ja instasin sitten roottina. 

Se install-juttu ei tee muuta kuin kopsaa pari tiedostoa ja käyttää sitä officen regcomp-juttua. pyllylleen homma menee jos purat ne /roottiin, koska silloin ne kopsattavien tiedostojen oikeudet muuttuu.

... ja nyt ei kyllä oo aikaa tehdä ebuildia.. ja eihän toi nyt niin hankalaa ole   :Wink: 

----------

## koloppi

 *Quote:*   

> Voisitko kertoa miten nuo permissionit saa oikein? Ei käynnisty XimianOpenOffice enää soikon asentamisen jälkeen..

 

 Joo, minulla oli vika jossain mualla, uudelleen asensin Ximian-OpenOfficen ja soikon, nyt kaikki toimii ongelmitta..

----------

## Ezzet

Mikessu wrote:

Suomenkielisen valmiiksi käännetyn OpenOfficen saat myös OpenOfficen kotisivuilta!

Onko OpenOfficen toiminnan kannalta merkitystä ottaako tuon valmiiksi käännetyn vai käyttääkö emergeä? Jälkimmäinen  vie vain paljon enemmän aikaa mutta onko siitä jotain muuta hyötyä - esim. vakaus tms?

----------

## Flammie

 *Ezzet wrote:*   

> Onko OpenOfficen toiminnan kannalta merkitystä ottaako tuon valmiiksi käännetyn vai käyttääkö emergeä? Jälkimmäinen  vie vain paljon enemmän aikaa mutta onko siitä jotain muuta hyötyä - esim. vakaus tms?

 

Toiminnan vakauden kanssa ei pitäisi olla merkitystä, jos kääntäjät toimisivat kuten niiden odottaisi ja itse käännettyhän saattaa rajatapauksissa olla tehokkaampikin, mutta käytännössähän itse käännetyissä saattaa esiintyä myös vakausongelmia tai vaikkapa liitännäisten toimimattomuutta. Itse en kuitenkaan ole OO.o:ssa mitään huomannut vielä, joskaan ei siitä kääntämisestä ole suurta hyötyäkään.

----------

## Ezzet

Eli nopeampaa ladata valmiiksi käännetty OO.o ja käyttää sitä. Sama lopputulos vähemmällä ajankäytöllä! Minulla meni 12 tuntia kde:n kääntämisessä eli lähes samaa luokkaa olisi tuo OO.o sitten?

----------

## Flammie

 *Ezzet wrote:*   

> Eli nopeampaa ladata valmiiksi käännetty OO.o ja käyttää sitä. Sama lopputulos vähemmällä ajankäytöllä! Minulla meni 12 tuntia kde:n kääntämisessä eli lähes samaa luokkaa olisi tuo OO.o sitten?

 

Jep, jotain niillä main kai siinä mennee. Ja tuossa OO.o:ssa ei hirveästi ole säätövaraa Gentoossa (puolenkymmentä use-flägiä kai), eli jos tuo valmiin ladattavan paketin javatuet sun muut on kohdallaan niin kyllähän sitä saattaa olla ihan hyvä idea käyttää. Tietty en tältä istumalta osaa sanoa miten paljon enemmän tai vähemmän tuo Gentoon ebuildi tekee verrattuna openoffice.orgin asennukseen, voihan olla että se portagesta asennettuna integroituu järjestelmään paremmin ja tekee ties mitä, minkä takia toisinaan onkin suositeltavaa kuitenkin käyttää pääosin distron omaa softanhallintaa. Ainakin Portagessa on sekin etu, että se asentaa itsestään riippuvuudet jos niitä on.

Nopeasti kun tuota ebuildia 1.1.4-r kahtelin läpi niin onhan tuossakin ainakin joitain nptl- ja freetype-pätsejä, että ihan sama softaversio ei välttämättä edes ole kyseessä kun jostain virallisilta sivuilta ladattu.

----------

## Zarhan

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nopeasti kun tuota ebuildia 1.1.4-r kahtelin läpi niin onhan tuossakin ainakin joitain nptl- ja freetype-pätsejä, että ihan sama softaversio ei välttämättä edes ole kyseessä kun jostain virallisilta sivuilta ladattu.

 

  Virallinen versio on käännetty gcc 3.3:lla, Gentoossa mahis käyttää nptl:ää ja gcc 3.4:ää. Ero on ihan huomattava jos on hitaampi kone - tai vaihtoehtoisesti jos on amd64 käytössä.

----------

## Ezzet

 *Quote:*   

> Ero on ihan huomattava jos on hitaampi kone - tai vaihtoehtoisesti jos on amd64 käytössä.

 

Eli minulla on 2.8 pena4 - aikaa menee siis noin 12 tuntia- vai riittääkö edes? Ei minua vaivaa ajankulu mutta muita vaivaa tuo "koneen puhina" vaikka ei kovin äänekäs olekaan  :Very Happy: 

Ja vastauksista päätellen OO.o kannattaa ilmeisesti sitten ottaa tämä Gentoon oma?

----------

## Ezzet

OpenOffice Ximian kääntyy parhaillaan ja on kaiketi loppusuoralla. Mutta ymmärsinkö oikein, että kun nyt unohdin tuon vaaditun LANGUAGE=FINN muuttujan niin en enää voi pakettia muutta suomenkieliseksi - muutoin kuin kääntää koko paketti uusiksi. Eli eikö ole mitään kielipakettia tms.  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Zarhan

Ei ole kielipakettia, lisäksi ohje LANGUAGE=FINN on vanhentunut.

Nykyään käytetään LINGUAS="fi":tä eli samaa kuin KDE:n kanssa, tuo kannattaa laittaa make.conffiin.

----------

## Ezzet

Joo huomasin tuonkin, kun tarkemmin foorumia selasin! Eli voiko tuon Ximian paketin kääntää uudelleen jolloin se tulee suomenkieliseksi. Pitkäkestoinen homma edessä!

----------

